
Ask HN: How would you stay updated with all the engineering blogs? - ksashikumar
I follow engineering blogs of various products and organization. But it is difficult to track all the engineering blogs at one place. How do you guys manage to stay updated with the engineering blogs?
======
kencausey
Assuming RSS or atom support: [https://newsblur.com/](https://newsblur.com/)

~~~
NeutronBoy
Or Feedly [https://feedly.com](https://feedly.com)

~~~
wigrb23
Or Feedrdr [https://feedrdr.co/](https://feedrdr.co/)

------
0x54MUR41
I would recommend this [1]. That is a curated list of engineering blogs. You
can find the .opml file there, so you can import it to your RSS feed.

Side note: you can also contribute to this list.

[1]: [https://github.com/kilimchoi/engineering-
blogs](https://github.com/kilimchoi/engineering-blogs)

------
adamwi
Personally I pick a couple and then complement with HN, feels like a good
trade of between time invested and coverage I get.

------
tmaly
I like weekly newsletters that summarize all the news in a particular topic.
This saves me tons of time.

------
matthewhall
Hacker news.

------
taprun
Can't you just use an RSS feed reader?

------
ksherlock
use a usenet client and the gwene rss to nntp gateway.

